# ID Please :) Rotala, Ammannia or?



## heatherbee (Aug 1, 2015)

Got it from Petco & it was far back in their large plants tank....I thought it was a Alternanthera lilac/purple in need of tlc until I really had a closer look in the bag. I thought I'd found the ID of a rotala because of the sideways growth going on but came across Ammannia senegalis accidentally while shopping online and it threw me off! Ps it has reddened up a lot since I put it in my tank and the mechanical damage that was left from the store was black crease lines in the leaves.


----------



## burr740 (Mar 6, 2015)

ammania gracilis


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

burr740 said:


> ammania gracilis


Correct


----------



## heatherbee (Aug 1, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

